# My Dats



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Just some pics of my dats, I'll take more later!









Three of the four dats









The fourth one.. most timid one of them, usually around the driftwood

Thanks to Theo and Derek from Dragonfish for these dats!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Can't wait to see the update when they are big and stable.


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking dats jm!


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Still quite skinny though, what feeders do you guys reccomend until I can get them to eat MP?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice dats man!..did i sell these to you..I cant remember??


----------



## lo sai (Apr 21, 2010)

any type of quarantined feeders should do.

ben, i dont think these guys were from you


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

few more pics, slowly getting thicker as they recently started taking MP readily

Dat #1








Other side









Dat #2








Other side









Dat #3 - This guy has more of an orange color to him can't really see with my pics 








Other side









Dat #4 still a little unstable aka black so didn't think anybody wanted to see pics of him


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

VERY NICE

Mine's been eating Tetra Colorbits and Carnivore pellets!
They just dun stop eating... I find the few i have prefer colorbits rather than carnivore pellets


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Awesome, hopefully I can get them on carnivore pellets eventually but I'll probably just fatten them up with the MP first


----------

